# Alpha Stirling engine drawings



## Chriske

Hi there guys,

School is starting again next week.  Apparently some extra pupils entered in the third grade.  Some extra projects has to be found. We thought of an Alpha Stirling engine.
So my question : is there someone pe-lease who could provide us with plans of such an engine.
I saw some movie of a rather small engine made by Andy Ross producing a mind-blowing 100+ watts..!

We would be most gratefull if someone have drawings and would copy these for us...

Thanks in advance...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Chris


----------



## Herbiev

I believe plans are available from Andy Ross in Ohio. He has a Youtube account aross345. Good luck with your build


----------



## ausdier

Metric engine.

http://www.robertstirlingengine.com/drawings.php

Large imperial engine

http://poisson.me.dal.ca/~dp_08_04/Downloads.html


----------



## Chriske

Hi guys,

Thanks for the input. I read most of the  report on that experimental engine.
http://poisson.me.dal.ca/~dp_08_04/Final%20Report.pdf
What surprised me was the small amount of power it produced. Running at about 300 rpm it produced only 162 mW..! 

When I see this one it's a completely different story. It has even far less parts compared to that experimental engine. 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5pdqDQwehlk[/ame]
I'd like to have this one made instead. Or a similar one is ok.
Purpose is to hook on a device (small generator or other mechanical device) to produce some energy or drive a (very)small machine.
Someone got plans to make a more powerful one...? 

Thanks again,

Chris


----------



## iszczyg

Hi,
Plans with detailed instructions can be found here:
http://daves-stirling-motor.jimdo.com/

regards
Irek


----------



## Chriske

Thanks Irek,

I kinda hoped to find more engines, and especially Alpha type engines.  But he's only offering one gamma engine, a very nice one though.
Pity, but thanks anyway. 


Chris.


----------



## Aripug

Hi Guys...I'm writing from italy just to thank you to share these link.
I was searching something about Stirling engine and thanks to your links i've found a lot of stuff! 
Thanks again!
Ciao!


----------



## IronHorse

Building a Alpha Stirling Engine is not for the faint of heart, so here is some info for you;

You can see my build of a alpha engine here:
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/f31/alphavictory-engine-build-8343/

I like the Andy Ross engine like the one you posted. This is a nice engine, although I do not know if it really produces 100W. Andy has devoted many years to these engines and I think his best engine the output was 230W. Many years ago he used to sell casting kits of the V15 engine you posted. Many buyers had trouble getting them to run, due to the tight tolerances involved in this type of engine. I had the same problem with mine and it took many months to get it running. 



IronHorse


----------

